# Power on and off mp3 files



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I am looking for some power on and off mp3 files to use on my phone. Does anybody have any to share?


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> I am looking for some power on and off mp3 files to use on my phone. Does anybody have any to share?


There are quite a few that I've tried in this thread over at XDA... Boot Animations and PowerOn Sounds


----------

